# Got Beading??



## stangalang

Just about the roundest beads i have ever seen in person :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic

Got a further out shot? Looks very arty farty


----------



## Guest

:thumb:very nice

Whats the LSP?


----------



## Steampunk

Echelon, I'm guessing ...

Steampunk


----------



## moono16v

Very nice looks superb!


----------



## AaronGTi

Stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Looks cool that Matt, what's it on? Love the reflections too!


----------



## millns84

This is my best beading shot, from a seriously under rated LSP which was 7 weeks old at the time:


----------



## Guest

Which is..................? :thumb:

I think I may want/need some!!


----------



## millns84

Nattys red :thumb:


----------



## Guest

millns84 said:


> Nattys red :thumb:


Nah.............WD40.


----------



## millns84

Milk_Sheik said:


> Nah.............WD40.


Nope, really it's Nattys red.

Thread here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=182002


----------



## stangalang

Steampunk said:


> Echelon, I'm guessing ...
> 
> Steampunk


No, but probably not too far away. It's something I am testing for a company who wil hopefully be accepted as a forum sponser, I know they are trying to arrange things behind the scenes.

Just to point out there is no trickery in the pics what so ever, just zoom was the only way I could get close.


----------



## -Raven-

I'm yet to use mine, but I seen it in action already!


----------



## Steampunk

stangalang said:


> No, but probably not too far away. It's something I am testing for a company who wil hopefully be accepted as a forum sponser, I know they are trying to arrange things behind the scenes.
> 
> Just to point out there is no trickery in the pics what so ever, just zoom was the only way I could get close.


Hmmm... Is it the 22PLE line that Ultimate Finish and Detailed Image are carrying?

Steampunk


----------



## -Raven-

Steampunk said:


> Hmmm... Is it the 22PLE line that Ultimate Finish and Detailed Image are carrying?
> 
> Steampunk


Nope...


----------



## Steampunk

-Raven- said:


> Nope...


Curious... The plot thickens !

Steampunk


----------



## AaronGTi

I need to apply this to the rest of the car very soon, only managed to do the rear on Saturday.
I haven't had any rain up here since I applied it though.
Roll on wash day :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

AaronGTi said:


> I need to apply this to the rest of the car very soon, only managed to do the rear on Saturday.
> I haven't had any rain up here since I applied it though.
> Roll on wash day :thumb:


You will love it Aaron. It is a question of will it stay the course now or die off as quick as a decent wax, and a few chemical tests


----------



## Kotsos

+1 For the coat Stangalang used. 
Plus has the fastests sheeting i ve ever seen


----------



## AaronGTi

stangalang said:


> You will love it Aaron. It is a question of will it stay the course now or die off as quick as a decent wax, and a few chemical tests


Definitely mate. I'll hopefully get it on a scrap panel and do some chemical tests as well.

:thumb:


----------



## Tips

stangalang beads (hosted) :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

There's no denying how round they are like


----------



## Guest

stangalang said:


> Just to point out there is no trickery in the pics what so ever, just zoom was the only way I could get close.


Love the pics. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Tips

No questions about the superior beading and the fantastic 'fast' sheeting behaviour.

It's about the day to day durability reports and chemical resistance to decon cleansers, such as tar & brake-dust removers.

Also, how do you 'boost' this coating, does it comes with it's own QD / top up spray.

These questions and more, will be answered in the next episode of ...


----------



## Matt_Nic

So are the beads spherical or hemispherical? Is it the paint reflecting the hemisphere making them look fully spepherical?
I have never seen water droplets spherical in shape when sitting on something.


----------



## Tips

Matt_Nic said:


> Is it the paint reflecting the hemisphere making them look fully spherical?


I think the 'pure' reflection of the sealant/surface makes the beads look fully spherical. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

any chance of a sheeting vid to "tease" us some more?


----------



## Tips

jamie s said:


> any chance of a sheeting vid to "tease" us some more?


You won't believe your eyes when you see it :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Tips said:


> You won't believe your eyes when you see it :thumb:


i take it this is going to blow EXO and likes out of the water?


----------



## Tips

jamie s said:


> i take it this is going to blow EXO and likes out of the water?


stangalang is the main man for LSP comparison, I'm just a passing bystander


----------



## stangalang

Matt_Nic said:


> So are the beads spherical or hemispherical? Is it the paint reflecting the hemisphere making them look fully spepherical?
> I have never seen water droplets spherical in shape when sitting on something.


Not at all. There is a flat where it sits on the panel, I think its just the reflection that makes it look round. It smore the fact that they are SO spherical where proud, and DO return on themselves ever so slightly, I haven't seen anything like it in person before. Will try and get more pics this weekend that show it better.

The manufacturer is working on a superhydrophobis coating, reckons he has got a coating that will be 140 degree contact angle. If he can do it AND make it durable that will be a first I believe


----------



## stangalang

QUOTE=jamie s;3741808]i take it this is going to blow EXO and likes out of the water?[/QUOTE]
I don't think the manufacturer has anything like that in mind. 
And in reality the products are very different. AND the application is like nothing readily available at present. I think he will be happy standing alone as aposed to getting in on others business.

Its still early days so that's all I can personally comment on. More pics, vids and testing coming


----------



## AaronGTi

I'll do the same, can maybe keep it all in here


----------



## Guest

subscribed with interest :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

stangalang said:


> No, but probably not too far away. It's something I am testing for a company who wil hopefully be accepted as a forum sponser, I know they are trying to arrange things behind the scenes.
> 
> Just to point out there is no trickery in the pics what so ever, just zoom was the only way I could get close.


Are you talking about Artdeshine by any chance?

EDIT: Just spotted the tag at the bottom , I can't wait to get a sample now after seeing that beading, out of interest any idea how long my samples should take to arrive.


----------



## Tips

He, he - those pesky tags giving the game away.

BTW - I'm #5 on that sample list request.


----------



## Porkypig

Matt_Nic said:


> So are the beads spherical or hemispherical? Is it the paint reflecting the hemisphere making them look fully spepherical?
> I have never seen water droplets spherical in shape when sitting on something.


They will be hemispherical and the reflection makes them look spherical.


----------



## Porkypig

stangalang said:


> Not at all. There is a flat where it sits on the panel, I think its just the reflection that makes it look round. It smore the fact that they are SO spherical where proud, and DO return on themselves ever so slightly, I haven't seen anything like it in person before. Will try and get more pics this weekend that show it better.
> 
> The manufacturer is working on a superhydrophobis coating, reckons he has got a coating that will be 140 degree contact angle. If he can do it AND make it durable that will be a first I believe


Definitely unusual to see beads return on themselves but.... Freshly clayed and SRP coated 14 yea old polo... beads definitely returning on themselves... interesting...


----------



## stangalang

Porkypig said:


> Definitely unusual to see beads return on themselves but.... Freshly clayed and SRP coated 14 yea old polo... beads definitely returning on themselves... interesting...


No doubt. For what, a week? Maybe 2?

This is more a thread about a photo I took and loooved, we all likes a beading shot lol, but I gotta say, this coating is impressing me greatly, plus the ap
Location kind of makes it fool proof, which I likes also 

P.S those beads are also much flatter looking to my eyes, or is it me?


----------



## stangalang

Laurie.J.M said:


> Are you talking about Artdeshine by any chance?
> 
> EDIT: Just spotted the tag at the bottom , I can't wait to get a sample now after seeing that beading, out of interest any idea how long my samples should take to arrive.


Lol yes it is. I think a few are still waiting to be honest. Wondering if customs have grabbed a few perhaps?

I will grab a few more pics at weekend if I can so you can see how they work :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

only other beading shot i could find. Nowhere near as pretty as the others though


----------



## Laurie.J.M

stangalang said:


> Lol yes it is. I think a few are still waiting to be honest. Wondering if customs have grabbed a few perhaps?
> 
> I will grab a few more pics at weekend if I can so you can see how they work :thumb:


I heard from Alfred's sales manager (Mark) two weeks ago, I sent him back an e-mail saying where to send the samples but I haven't heard anything since. Hopefully it won't be too much longer as I'd like to use it before it gets too cold.


----------



## sm81

Any idea when this hits the market?


----------



## ph0

What's the durability manufacturer claims? I'm really thinking about getting opticoat for next spring, 'coz basicaly gloss comes from prep anyway. Why waste lots of money.


----------



## stangalang

sm81 said:


> Any idea when this hits the market?


Not as yet. Alfred is keen to test it in multiple countries and climates, other than the tests he has been running himself for some time. Then make any changes with his chemist should he need to, and then retest everything I dare say!

I've just realised there is a window coating I still haven't tried properly yet lol


----------



## Kotsos

I think you forget to mention gloss added after application :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## sm81

So it would take months or maybe it won't releasing at all (Like Zaino "new sealant")


----------



## stangalang

ph0 said:


> What's the durability manufacturer claims? I'm really thinking about getting opticoat for next spring, 'coz basicaly gloss comes from prep anyway. Why waste lots of money.


No claims yet. Plus I pay no attention to such figures, I like to try things for myself and make my own mind up, it's all part of the fun


----------



## stangalang

sm81 said:


> So it would take months or maybe it won't releasing at all (Like Zaino "new sealant")


Oh it will be released, I would say months yes, but it will arrive. Guess manufacturers just like to take time and get things right before release. It's coming though, of that you can be sure :thumb:


----------



## Tips

stangalang said:


> ! I've just realised there is a window coating I still haven't tried properly yet lol


A window coating you haven't tried, eh Matt


----------



## stangalang

Tips said:


> A window coating you haven't tried, eh Matt


:lol: dude you must have about 80 coats of G1 on yours, you cant possibly need more :doublesho


----------



## Tips

stangalang said:


> :lol: dude you must have about 80 coats of G1 on yours, you cant possibly need more :doublesho


Ha, ha - I'd rather my sealants sit on my car, than to get 'spoilt' sitting in a once opened bottle somewhere in my garage.


----------



## Artdeshine

*shipping*



Laurie.J.M said:


> I heard from Alfred's sales manager (Mark) two weeks ago, I sent him back an e-mail saying where to send the samples but I haven't heard anything since. Hopefully it won't be too much longer as I'd like to use it before it gets too cold.


It is on the way. Germany took almost 3 eeek **** so be patient . Sorry for the delay even winter csn apply .no problem. Haha i kept silent and break yhe game by hunting down on the tag. Haha


----------



## Modifier

stangalang said:


> Not as yet. Alfred is keen to test it in multiple countries and climates, other than the tests he has been running himself for some time. Then make any changes with his chemist should he need to, and then retest everything I dare say!


Wonder if Finland is one of them...


----------



## Artdeshine

*no taker*



Modifier said:


> Wonder if Finland is one of them...


So far not in the testing party list .pm me if any body insterested. Finland weather and enviromental factors i need to know. So can give you actual coating. Hydrophillic or hydrophboic.


----------



## sicko

looking forward to test this:argie:


----------



## bazz

im loveing the beading there


----------



## Raga

That is nice mine dont be like this what am i doing wrong :sadface:


----------



## Artdeshine

Are you using the same products haha


----------



## 738ALR

I've been waiting for the rain 

2 coats of AG HD wax over IPA'd Menzerna PO85RD on my C Class.

Roof:



















Wing Mirror:










Andy


----------



## 738ALR

And one of my old Golf.

2 coats of FK1000P over AG SRP (applied by rotary).



















Andy


----------



## AaronGTi

Beads look good but the sheeting of those products won't even come close to this one, or two shall I say


----------



## 738ALR

I see, keeping us all in suspense!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

738ALR said:


> I see, keeping us all in suspense!


:doublesho
^
That's the face you'll make . I shall say no more .


----------



## AaronGTi

:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Junior Bear

738ALR said:


> I've been waiting for the rain
> 
> 2 coats of AG HD wax over IPA'd Menzerna PO85RD on my C Class.
> 
> Roof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wing Mirror:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


I love it when the flake is magnified through beads!


----------



## ian 1

Seven coats of z2 with 7 layers of nattys red topped with z8









Reflections are unbelievable


----------



## Bratwurst

ian 1 said:


> Seven coats of z2 with 7 layers of nattys red topped with z8


:doublesho:doublesho :lol:

a fan of layers  :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Here is my Kia with 476s on it I don't want to say the polish used but it was turtle wax colour magic, wanted to use it ul and have ran out of Sep


----------



## XxHarDinGxX

Glasur.


IMG_3993 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr


----------



## Trip tdi

I have never seen water droplets so round, this new product looks the business :thumb:

Would this product hit the market any time soon :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

I do love zymol water behaviour :thumb:


----------



## XxHarDinGxX

It's a pleasure to apply it every time. I'll be doing a mini pre-winter detail soon, I may try some AF TC underneath the Glasur.


----------



## great gonzo

One coat of dodo's Rainforest Rub.


----------



## Artdeshine

*singapore photo*

Standalang you still the best photography award. Mine only galaxy cam taken.haha


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

mine with Onix


----------



## Junior Bear

The mrs's Clio, af tripple followed by gtechniq c1.5


----------



## podgemasterson

Excuse the picture quality, but heres my gti wearing britemax vantage, 
this was taken about 2 and a half months after application, great wax


----------



## stangalang

JB that looks the bomb mate :thumb:

And I'm still to try vantage wax. Recently took delivery of my new ********** wax so need to reign it in for a while I think


----------



## Fabla

Poorboys black hole with collinite 915 on top of my Audi avant.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

This was the result of 3 layers of Vics Chaos


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Sorry phone is not uploading photo, will try later


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Vics Chaos


----------



## -Raven-

This one the winner! :thumb:


stangalang said:


> View attachment 26381
> 
> 
> View attachment 26380
> 
> 
> Just about the roundest beads i have ever seen in person :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine

*photo on beads winner can claim price*

The verdict on photography for the beads winner will awarded with special price. Hhaha


----------



## Laurie.J.M

My samples have come, that's my weekend sorted . Matt (Stangalang), PM sent.


----------



## fatdazza

My samples arrived today - yippeee! Can't wait to try and will post pics etc.

Thanks Alfred :thumb:

Are there any instructions for using the samples? I could just do the usual man thing and worry about that later, but want to give it a fair test. :lol:


----------



## Tips

Hey where's my samples?

I was fifth on the 'original' Alfred list


----------



## fatdazza

Tips said:


> Hey where's my samples?
> 
> I was fifth on the Alfred list


Customs carried out a controlled explosion on it :lol:


----------



## Tips

fatdazza said:


> Customs carried out a controlled explosion on it :lol:


Ah well, it's too cold to play, and I'm poorly anyhoo.

Still, peeps are getting their supplies who didn't even state an interest in the original Alfred request thread.

Ho hum.


----------



## stangalang

But that's a different thread right guys. Not mine :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine

*shipping*



Tips said:


> Ah well, it's too cold to play, and I'm poorly anyhoo.
> 
> Still, peeps are getting their supplies who didn't even state an interest in the original Alfred request thread.
> 
> Ho hum.


Ha tips you means your is not there. Ok resend. Confirm shipping address. I got two parcel unclaimed postal code number not tally. May be is yours. And you keep silent. Mate sorry about that


----------



## Artdeshine

Tips Can i have your address again to triple confirm.


----------



## Tips

alfred said:


> Tips Can i have your address again to triple confirm.


PM sent - thank you again Alfred :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine

*done with bonus*



Tips said:


> PM sent - thank you again Alfred :thumb:


Haha misx out one number 5 that why luckh number got bonus sample hahahz . The rest pls dun jealous. Thank you for all tester effort to give me your time to test the decent products.


----------



## Tips

alfred said:


> Haha misx out one number 5 that why luckh number got bonus sample hahahz . The rest pls dun jealous. Thank you for all tester effort to give me your time to test the decent products.


Wonderful news - Thank you my friend :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine

*email address*



fatdazza said:


> My samples arrived today - yippeee! Can't wait to try and will post pics etc.
> 
> Thanks Alfred :thumb:
> 
> Are there any instructions for using the samples? I could just do the usual man thing and worry about that later, but want to give it a fair test. :lol:


Pls pm your email acct.


----------



## Tips

PM sent for instructions :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza

alfred said:


> Pls pm your email acct.


pm sent with my e-mail address
Thanks


----------



## ST09

stangalang said:


> View attachment 26381
> 
> 
> View attachment 26380
> 
> 
> Just about the roundest beads i have ever seen in person :thumb:


Stunning !!!


----------



## stangalang

*couple from a car completed with said lsp*

No correction at all, just clay, ipa and coated


----------



## stangalang

Goodfella36 said:


> Oh Stang


:lol: of epic proportions Lee. How did you get on with your samples :wave:

Still need to figure how to get the clareed and stuff to you. When you wanting to do it all?


----------



## -Kev-

alfred, as fair as i'm aware you are not a DW supporter or trader so please stop 'pushing' your products.
thanks


----------



## Wisey

Not long had my 182. Not even got round to claying it or doing any kind of correction, Not had the time or weather :wall:

But after a quick wee hand polish and a wax....


----------



## jamieblackford

AG HD wax


----------



## Dan R33

My R33 after scholl S17, lime prime & supernatural


----------



## DMS




----------



## Goodfella36

jamieblackford said:


> AG HD wax


The size and whole evenness of them beads is very nice


----------



## Junior Bear

Some serious windscreen beadage on the btcc itv4


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [FIN]Dani

W's HB


----------



## [FIN]Dani

FK1000P


----------



## Artdeshine

*gelation*

Hard and strong.


----------



## alxg

Here's one of Tough Coat










And Matt, is this one you've shown one of my goodies? Or is that another?

Great pic too :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Same company mate, different product. The one you have is more of a BW style product :thumb:


----------



## gm8

my best effort lol


----------



## alxg

stangalang said:


> Same company mate, different product. The one you have is more of a BW style product :thumb:


Better get it tested out then eh buddy? 

Any prep needed?


----------



## stangalang

alxg said:


> Better get it tested out then eh buddy?
> 
> Any prep needed?


Same as BW mate. Squeaky clean, no need to "work in" as it flashes quickly, use an mf style applicator for speed and apply evenly. OR, thank member sicko for this, stick an a small mister and use like reLoad or C2. Apparently works ace :thumb: The hydrophobic rinse will restore the beading in a few months should it drop off a bit


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Got my two part coating on yesterday. I'll get some pics later as it was dark when I finished yesterday.


----------



## stangalang

Laurie.J.M said:


> Got my two part coating on yesterday. I'll get some pics later as it was dark when I finished yesterday.


How did you find application Laurence? How many panels did you manage to get done to how many wipes?


----------



## Laurie.J.M

stangalang said:


> How did you find application Laurence? How many panels did you manage to get done to how many wipes?


It was pretty easy, no harder than any other sealants I've used before. I managed to do my car on four, one for the roof, pillars and door mirrors, one for the front end and one for each side, the two for the sides also did the rear as the majority of that area is taken up with the glass hatch, otherwise it would have been five. I do think it will work better as a liquid as with the wipes I couldn't get into all the gaps and corners before they'd dried out.


----------



## F2 Ed

Dodo juice rubbish boys edition









Chemical guys Pete's 53









Gtechnic Glass


----------



## stangalang

Laurie.J.M said:


> It was pretty easy, no harder than any other sealants I've used before. I managed to do my car on four, one for the roof, pillars and door mirrors, one for the front end and one for each side, the two for the sides also did the rear as the majority of that area is taken up with the glass hatch, otherwise it would have been five. I do think it will work better as a liquid as with the wipes I couldn't get into all the gaps and corners before they'd dried out.


You will be a happy boy then


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Got some pics now, we've had a little bit of rain but there wasn't enough beading for my liking so I topped it up with the hose, this also gave me a chance to check out the sheeting which is very good.


C30 Artdeshine 1 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr


C30 Artdeshine 3 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr


C30 Artdeshine 4 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr


C30 Artdeshine 5 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr

I also tried out the Tyre and Trim coating which is very impressive, spread nicely and dried very quickly even on smooth plastics such as the window surrounds.


C30 Artdeshine trim by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr


----------



## rtjc

Wow, that Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition beading looks very good. Looks well protected there!


----------



## Vule

Meguiars Gold Class, on a dirty car, after 3 days of constant rain:















It actually looked way better a couple of days earlier on a clean car, after the first rain, the drops were way smaller and nicer  but i failed to take the photos


----------



## AaronGTi

Laurie.J.M said:


> Got some pics now, we've had a little bit of rain but there wasn't enough beading for my liking so I topped it up with the hose, this also gave me a chance to check out the sheeting which is very good.
> 
> 
> C30 Artdeshine 1 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr
> 
> 
> C30 Artdeshine 3 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr
> 
> 
> C30 Artdeshine 4 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr
> 
> 
> C30 Artdeshine 5 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr
> 
> I also tried out the Tyre and Trim coating which is very impressive, spread nicely and dried very quickly even on smooth plastics such as the window surrounds.
> 
> 
> C30 Artdeshine trim by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr


What product was used here? Nano Gloss Sealant?


----------



## Kotsos

Laurie.J.M said:


> Got some pics now, we've had a little bit of rain but there wasn't enough beading for my liking so I topped it up with the hose, this also gave me a chance to check out the sheeting which is very good.
> 
> 
> C30 Artdeshine 1 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr
> 
> 
> C30 Artdeshine 3 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr
> 
> 
> C30 Artdeshine 4 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr
> 
> 
> C30 Artdeshine 5 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr
> 
> I also tried out the Tyre and Trim coating which is very impressive, spread nicely and dried very quickly even on smooth plastics such as the window surrounds.
> 
> 
> C30 Artdeshine trim by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr


Laurie looks great.

Love beading from tyre and trim coat aswell. Cant wait to use mine.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

AaronGTi said:


> What product was used here? Nano Gloss Sealant?


That's the two part one, Hydrophic Glass Coating. I used Nano Gloss Sealant on the wheels.


----------



## AaronGTi

Oh the wipes? Looking good mate.


----------



## F2 Ed

rtjc said:


> Wow, that Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition beading looks very good. Looks well protected there!


Its the best of the dodo waxes imo


----------



## Wilco

RG Black label, 400 miles since last wash so i'm more than happy with the beading considering the car's pretty dirty at the moment.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

I've just found this one which I took on B&W film for a photography project. The LSP Is Zymol Creame.


Photo 2.1 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr


----------



## rtjc

F2 Ed said:


> Its the best of the dodo waxes imo


It's on my list of waxes to try, never enough spare pennies to be able to mind you


----------



## Junior Bear

F2 Ed said:


> Dodo juice rubbish boys edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best beading in here IMO
> 
> Can't find any in stock though!


----------



## organisys

2 Layers of Gtech C1.5. The car hadn't been washed for two weeks here. C1.5 had been on for about 4/5 weeks.


----------



## Ghost.

3 Coats of Werkstst Acrylic Jett Trigger...


----------



## Porkypig

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> mine with Onix


And we have a winner!! Best beading I think I have ever seen! :thumb:


----------



## Steampunk

Yes...


IMGP6211-001 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr​
Steampunk


----------



## skorpios

Apart from beading, I REALLY enjoyed your flickr photos mate! :thumb:
Artistic approach but not overly exaggerated or kitsch, just the right amount of good old photography basics and composition along with the necessary gear know-how...

This was inspiring! Two thumbs up from me steampunk!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Steampunk said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> IMGP6211-001 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr​
> Steampunk


I hope Dom & PJ have seen this :thumb:.


----------



## sicko

tried my samples last week. Had some troubles with top coat but it is still performing great.

You can clearly see where top coat is applied and where only base coat is. Top coat is extremely water repellant. Video has been taken on local self-service car wash. Prewashed with strong tfr (i guess) and then rinsed and took a video.

Window coating is also by artdeshine (had to use ice scraper on windows twice this week, so it may not be as perfect as it may be in summer season)

Please watch in HD






video #2 to be uploaded soon


----------



## sicko

video #2


----------



## Kotsos

Thanks Insane sheeting Sicko. :doublesho


----------



## Karmacopper

Morning beading


----------



## sicko

Kotsos said:


> Thanks Insane sheeting Sicko. :doublesho


the best sheeting i've ever had on that car. :argie: Top coat makes quite a difference in sheeting, which you can see where water sheeting is a lot slower. Hope it is durable too:thumb:
Have you tried your sample yet?:buffer:


----------



## millns84

I really struggle with beading shots on white, but:


----------



## Hercs74

This after a maintenance clean and a coat of Collinite 476s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsos

sicko said:


> the best sheeting i've ever had on that car. :argie: Top coat makes quite a difference in sheeting, which you can see where water sheeting is a lot slower. Hope it is durable too:thumb:
> Have you tried your sample yet?:buffer:


I ve already done two cars, one with base and top coat and another with nano paint sealant and water repellent too but i m too lazy to upload any photos :lol:

Later i ll try to post some pics but i didnt take any video of sheeting on these two :wall::wall:

Gloss is awesome on light and darker colors too


----------



## Artdeshine

*singapore artdeshine*



Kotsos said:


> I ve already done two cars, one with base and top coat and another with nano paint sealant and water repellent too but i m too lazy to upload any photos :lol:
> 
> Later i ll try to post some pics but i didnt take any video of sheeting on these two :wall::wall:
> 
> Gloss is awesome on light and darker colors too


No artdeshind in dw manufacturer so cannot post today


----------



## Dan R33

Mine after the rain last night. 4wk old dodo supernatural over lime prime and scholl s17


----------



## Bkjames

Mine after a coat of Dodo Juice Blue Velvet










Brian


----------



## msb

heres some concours care care liquidshield beading


----------



## svended

That looks way beyond awesome Matt. Looking forward to it's release.


----------



## Ns1980

Zymol Vintage


----------



## Fiesta-125

AG HD Wax! 








Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ns1980

Auto Finesse Power Seal


----------



## SystemClenz




----------



## SystemClenz




----------



## skorpios

Ns1980 said:


> Zymol Vintage


Unbelievable beading!!!! :doublesho
Probably one of the best beading shots posted in here! :thumb:


----------



## Benn

Not the besy pic as it was taken on my phone, but i was caught in the rain about a month after finishing the car withs Meg's mirror glaze wax.


----------



## gex23

RaceGlaze '55' :


Wax beading by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## JakeVW

011 by J.J.1992., on Flickr


----------



## msb

JakeVW said:


> 011 by J.J.1992., on Flickr


Nice pic but what lsp is it??


----------



## msb

gex23 said:


> RaceGlaze '55' :
> 
> 
> Wax beading by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


looking good mate, you done the rest of the car yet:thumb:


----------



## danwel

SNH


----------



## gex23

msb said:


> looking good mate, you done the rest of the car yet:thumb:


Nope, lol.

Week off next week so I intend to finish it off then:buffer:


----------



## msb

gex23 said:


> Nope, lol.
> 
> Week off next week so I intend to finish it off then:buffer:


What you playing at:lol: 
It will look great once its done:thumb:


----------



## JakeVW

msb said:


> Nice pic but what lsp is it??


Not been on here long enough to know all the short term stuff is lsp, last step process or??

Anyway all I did for that beading was wash it with kleen freaks shampoo and spray megs quik detailer and let the rain do its thing.

I applied 2 layers of kleen freaks wax on half of my bonnet this weekend to see any comparison after the rain that night and couldn't see any difference from one side to the other in beading, just a decent bead spread over the whole thing, ill apply another 2 layers this weekend on the same half to see if that makes any difference.

I haven't heard any bad reviews on kleen freaks wax, but from the looks of it so far, it just smells great rather than doing its job, but I'm a complete novice at this so far so I've nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Kotsos

Artdeshine base and top coat


----------



## efib

Great beading kosta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiesta-125

Took this after work today, though it's held up well. 2 week old AG HD wax, considering the amount of crap on my bonnet.








Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ns1980

This is Swissvax Crystal Rock after 8 1/2 weeks:


----------



## stangalang

What is that? The inside of a lid or bbq? It looks to flow in! Excellent effects


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Gtechniq C2




























Dave


----------



## TopSport+

like this effects


----------



## msb

Heres some of AF tripple and desire doing their thing:thumb:


----------



## yamaha

Video of beading on my clio put nanolex on paint


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Optimum Car Wax


----------



## rob_vrs

The fabia with AG HD wax










The octavia with SV Onyx





































The Scirocco with SV Onyx


----------



## Ns1980

Just a couple of AF Desire beading pics from today:


----------



## 50pey

Not as good looking as most but i was quite happy to see these this morning!
2 coats of Collinite 845 and top coat of Werkstat carnauba Glos On an Red Abarth 500


----------



## Ns1980

stangalang said:


> What is that? The inside of a lid or bbq? It looks to flow in! Excellent effects


LOL - no, it's the roof of my car! Not sure how the pattern emerged. It was just like that one morning.


----------



## WAXOFF

Collinite 845


----------



## Mr Face

Kotsos said:


> Artdeshine base and top coat


ArtDeShine base and TopCoat indeed. Kotsos, I am thinking I wont like you much until I get my ADS base and TopCoat  That is serious beading :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Lovely beads Kotsos


----------



## Ns1980

Quite proud of this:


----------



## msb

******* Glaze Beading



















And Af sample wax beading


----------



## Junior Bear

Dodo juice red mist


----------



## jamieblackford

Mine, AG HD wax


----------



## babybluemaxer




----------



## Carshine

There's already a thread for this subject:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192554&highlight=beading+porn


----------



## TopSport+

jamieblackford said:


> Mine, AG HD wax


nice:thumb:


----------



## Copdodger2

Using natty red..


----------



## marc147

Got out of work last night to find this  make the hard work worth it


----------



## babybluemaxer

My vectra after a long days graft!


----------



## Jdudley90

For dslr's what settings you using guys?


----------



## S3kel




----------



## gatman

Not the greatest, but thought I'd post anyway.

Bouncers Sherbert fizz


----------



## iPlod999

Jdudley90 said:


> For dslr's what settings you using guys?


For my Nikon DLSR I use auto.

Have not got a clue how to use it properly after 18 months.

One day, one day.


----------



## Wazhalo31

Had some fine rain about 15 mins after finishing the car. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TopSport+

nice


----------



## Jdudley90

iPlod999 said:


> For my Nikon DLSR I use auto.
> 
> Have not got a clue how to use it properly after 18 months.
> 
> One day, one day.


I'm the same :/ but some of these pictures are awesome!


----------



## tdi30

Heres mine after working on my brothers car

http://


----------



## big-saxo-guy

my attempt using waxyboxes 009 wax


----------



## stangalang

*With our own artdekotsos obsidian wax*


----------



## Sirmally2

stangalang said:


> View attachment 32388


That is NICE bading Matt.

Think i need some of this wax in my life


----------



## Sirmally2

Fortnight old Onyx on a dirty car


----------



## Dave_c

Supernatural hybrid over poor boys black hole


----------



## Kimo

Here's my sister that had never seen a spot of wax in its life before it came to me










And here's mine, but doesn't look amazing


----------



## Drewie

The Big Shiner's quick detailer, Rapid Detail. 
Washed and applied on a Thursday, rained on Saturday, this picture is from the Thursday after, after it rained during the night. 

I'm going to write a review of it later in the week, after I do my mums car. I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## james_death

*Nice thread resurrection been through every page never realised i hadnt posted in this so from the original beading thread of old...
*
*Finis Bilt Hamber Finis Over Bilt Hamber Microfine..
*

Microfine alone on the left and topped with Finis on the Right.​


----------



## smk82

Beading on bonnet after two coats of dodo juice rainforest rub


----------



## gex23

Two layers of Raceglaze 'Signature' 55 :

Z4 Bonnet by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Z4 Beading by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------

